# Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2018)

*Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Moin, ich bin grade dabei meinen Rechner aufzurüsten, und werde mir nächste Woche den i9 9900k zulegen. Ich würde gerne auf eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wechseln, momentan betreib ich meinen i7 5820k mit einem Macho 120 REV.A, welchen ich natürlich theoretisch übernehmen könnte. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob die Enermax Liqmax II 240 geeignet ist für den i9 9900k. Ich hab zwar einige Reviews mir durchgelesen, aber da sind oft sehr verschiedene Resultate vertreten. Ist die Enermax AiO eine Verbesserung zu meinem Macho?

Gruß, 

Gladius


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Testsieger bei PCGH ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, das ist auch die leiseste Aio. Aber mein Tipp wenn du Wakü willst dann lieber eine Custom. Die kostet zwar mehr, aber ist mit Sicherheit auch besser als eine Aio.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*



> Ist die Enermax AiO eine Verbesserung zu meinem Macho?



Mit einer 240er AiO gibt es keine Verbesserung. Die Liquid Freezer ist zwar gut, ...


Test: Corsair H100i RGB Platinum - Messungen Standardausstattung

... aber EOL.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Testsieger bei PCGH ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, das ist auch die leiseste Aio. Aber mein Tipp wenn du Wakü willst dann lieber eine Custom. Die kostet zwar mehr, aber ist mit Sicherheit auch besser als eine Aio.



Ja, an eine custom hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wollte mir das aber für den nächsten Rechner aufsparen. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mit einer 240er AiO gibt es keine Verbesserung. Die Liquid Freezer ist zwar gut, ...
> 
> 
> Test: Corsair H100i RGB Platinum - Messungen Standardausstattung
> ...



Den Liquid Freezer hab ich auch schon genauer angeschaut, aber naja end of life, kaum verfügbar etc.

Eventuell hole ich mir sonst den NH-D15.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Besser so. Wenn du die mit völlig falschen Erwartungen an die Sache herangehst und die Sparschiene fährst, passiert etwas völlig vorhersehbares:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...al-wakue-gegen-bqdrp4-test-2.html#post9657071

"Wakü bringt nichts" bleibt dann immer als Fazit übrig. 

Dann besser die ganze Aktion weiter aufschieben und Geld zur Seite legen, um das Projekt Wasserkühlung  sinnvoll umzusetzen.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Naja, das günstige AiO-Wakü nicht der heilige Gral der Kühlung sind, habe ich mir schon gedacht  . Naja, der NH-D15 muss dann ein wenig arbeiten. Ich will damit ja auch keine Benchmark/oc-rekorde aufstellen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Dann vielleicht ein leiser 50€ Kühler? http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/Scythe-Mugen-5-PCGH-Edition-1224605/



> Eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung bei einem sehr niedrigen Geräuschpegel  zeichnet den Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition aus. Während die  Standardversion einen Lüfter mit 1.100 U/min nutzt, setzen wir bei der  PCGH-Edition auf zwei Kaze Flex PWM-Lüfter mit jeweils 800 U/min.  Dadurch reduziert sich die Lautheit *von 0,8 Sone auf 0,3 Sone*, ohne dass  die Kühlleistung verschlechtert wird. Die Lüfterecken sind mit  Gummiabsorber ausgestattet, die verhindern, dass Vibrationen auf den  Kühlerblock übertragen werden. Die Durchschnittstemperatur der acht  Kerne bei unserer Test-CPU (Xeon E5-2687W mit *150 W *TDP) liegt bei  jeweils *52,3 Grad Celsius*.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Schreibe ich mir mal auf die Liste. Würde gut zu der leisen RTX Karte passen. Danke.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Es gibt ab und zu sehr empfehlenswerte Luftkühler im Angebot, einfach mal bei MyDealz vorbeischauen.


----------



## Schrotti (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Der Radi ist zu klein für den i9-9900K.

Bau dir lieber eine Custom Wakü.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Es kommt immer darauf an was du vor hast. Mit einem NH-D15 oder einer Liqmax II 240 kannst du den 9900K unter "normalen" Bedingungen durchaus betreiben. (Standart Taktraten und Turbostufen)

5,0 - 5,1 Ghz Allcore mit AVX bei Rrime95 wird da allerdings nichts werden, da gehen dann halt auch mal 250Watt durch die CPU und dafür sind die beiden Lösungen jetzt nicht unbedingt ausgelegt. 
In dem Bereich ist allerdings je nach CPU auch mit einer Custom WaKü ggf. nichts mehr rauszuholen. Zumindest nicht ohne die CPU zu Köpfen oder zu extremeren Kühlmethoden zu greifen.


----------



## Schrotti (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Einfach mal anschauen.

Minimum empfiehlt er eine AIO mit 280/360 oder eine Custom Wakü.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3038xe62gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GladiusTi (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Habe mich nun für den Noctua D15S entschieden. Ich werde sicher keine Overclocking Rekorde anstreben, oder Prime95 als heizungsersatz nutzen. Ich schau mal was mit dem Kühler drinne ist. Eine gute Gamestable voltage + temps reichen mir völlig. Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## AlexanderLu (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Wie weit ist das Projekt nun?

Stelle mir gerade die selbe Frage.

Noctua D 15 oder 240/280 AIO.
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen nun?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Sieht gut aus was er zumindest dazu in einem anderem Thema geschrieben hat.



GladiusTi schrieb:


> Da der Thread sowieso wieder oben ist; Ich kühle meinen i9 9900k mit einem Nocuta NH-D15S. Der läuft mit 5Ghz allcore bei 1.33v. Es kommt am Ende auf den Anwedungsbereich des Users an. Ich spiele hauptsächlich am PC & programmiere für das Studium, ergo keine heavy workloads meinerseits. Die Temperaturen sind in den Spielen ala BF5 in den mittleren 60er Bereich. Dabei zieht der i9 rund 100-120w aus der Dose.



Mit Wakü liege ich im mittleren 50er Bereich und auf diese 10°C kommt es am ende nicht mit an.


----------



## AlexanderLu (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus was er zumindest dazu in einem anderem Thema geschrieben hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Wakü liege ich im mittleren 50er Bereich und auf diese 10°C kommt es am ende nicht mit an.





Ich treibe es gerne auf die Spitze beim OC.
Habe meinen X5675 auch auf 5.125 Ghz spieletauglich gebracht. 
Deswegen suche ich da schon nach einer vernünftigen Lösung. Da gebe ich auch gerne 50€ mehr aus für 10°, immerhin ich es eine Investition die man lange nutzen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 240 für i9 9900k*

Habe gestern bei mir die MX-2 gegen die TIM WLP von EK-WB ausgetauscht und liege nun unter 50°C.
Das ganze habe ich gestern deshalb unternommen weil ich meine Grafikkarte dazu auch zerlegen und die selbe WLP nutzen wollte.
Hat auch was gebracht... Grafikkarte und CPU liegen nun etwa 5°C weniger an.

Hier mal ein Bild aus einem Spiel von Gestern von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eine Bild sind mit 5 GHz und das andere Bild mit 4,7 GHz.
Habe meinen Prozessor zu Testzwecke auch schon mit bis zu 5,4 GHz zum  laufen gebracht.
Aber die Spannung dazu ist mir für 24/7 zu hoch.

Habe aber eine custom Wakü und die kostet auch etwas mehr als nur 50 Euro mehr.


----------

